# stereo bmx Flash bzw Electro



## roast4life (16. September 2009)

Hallo
hat jemand von euch schon erfahrungen mit dem stereo flash bzw electro gemacht? also die parts sind für diesen preis meiner meinung nach echt ok, und sie sehen auch gut aus, darum möchte ich mir evtl eines zulegen, aber ich möchte mir ganz sicher sein, da die räder erst seit heuer produziert werden.
also wäre toll wenn ihr mir eure guten bzw schlechten erfahrungen mitteilen könntet. danke schon mal!
und hier noch die beiden räder für die die sie nicht kennen:
http://www.kunstform.org/stereo-bikes-electro-bmx-rad-p-745.html?language=de
http://www.kunstform.org/stereo-bikes-flash-bmx-rad-p-746.html?language=de

p.s habe die suchfunktion schon genuzt und nichts gefunden


----------



## Hertener (16. September 2009)

Nur mal so btw:
Ich bin schon erstaunt, wie oft darauf verwiesen wird, dass man "die suchfunktion schon genutzt" und "nichts gefunden" hat. Mir scheint es, als müsse man, wenn man irgendwo im Internet eine Frage stellt, präventiv diesen Schlusssatz hinzufügen, um Schmäh-Attacken von vornherein zu unterbinden. Ist es tatsächlich so, dass man in der Mehrheit der Foren diesbezüglich angepöbelt wird, wenn man eine Frage stellt? Das kann es doch nicht sein! Es wird immer ein paar "Hirnis" geben, die sinnlose oder googlebare Fragen stellen. Das sollte aber doch nicht zum Anlass genommen werden, jeden ONU als DAU darzustellen, sobald er eine Frage stellt, so dass sich dieser o.g. präventiven Schlusssatz aneignet.
Bitte, es muss sich niemand dafür entschuldigen, wenn er in einem Forum eine Frage stellt. Dafür sind die Foren doch da. Wer das noch nicht verstanden hat, hat absolut nix kappiert!

Das aber nur mal so btw; zu den Rädern kann ich keine Aussage treffen, da sie mir nicht bekannt sind. Was ich aber so in der Produktbeschreibung lese, so scheinen die doch ganz ok zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

